# Huffy Rail Questions



## OLDTIMER (Jul 3, 2013)

Have a few questions for the "Rail" enthusiasts out there. 
1.) Would like to know if the Huffy Rails ever came with the conventional-styled (aka Schwinn Stingray) rear polo seat bar. Specific bike in question is a 1968 3-bar long frame "Rail".
2.) If not, are the original style sissy bars available (I've seen and am not a fan of the multi-bolt hole universal style sissy bars).
3.)Anybody have the paint code for the purple color used in that year?
Thanks


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 4, 2013)

*Some answers for you...*

1. Yes, Huffy did use a conventional sissy bar, like the Sting-Ray, but with thicker tubing. The manufacturer would depend on the seat, so it the Rail you have has a Persons seat, it would have had a Persons sissy bar, if it has a Troxel seat it would have a Troxel sisys bar.

2. Those bars are available, you'll have to watch eBay for them, they come up. Glad to hear you aren't a fan of the "Vintage" china made 3 hole bars, they are horrible. Hold out for an original.

3. No idea on the color code, sorry I can't help on that one. I would bet House of Kolor would have something you could use though.

Good luck with the bike!


----------



## partsguy (Jul 4, 2013)

Go to RRB and contact "RailRider". He can help you. I don't think he is a member here.


----------



## OLDTIMER (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks for the information. In reference got the seat manufacturers, the bike itself is  a 1968.  I am unsure if you could differentiate the manufacturers (Persons vs. Troxel) but the seat cover top is ribbed sparkle and color-keyed to the bike (green in this instance) while the complete sides or the seat surround is smooth white vinyl. Don't know if that helps as I have not picked up the bike at this point, but making arrangements to correct some loose ends.


----------

